

The Top 5 Problems With Having a Hit On HackerNews - samh
http://www.querycell.com/Hacker-News-Problems.html

======
RBerenguel
The same holds for reddit#programming. My blog analytics in month view are now
almost useless: usually 100 pageviews-a-day, and have two or three peaks of
2000-4000 from hn/proggit. Not like I didn't enjoy it, mind you :)

~~~
samh
Yep :) I just go to traffic sources and limit it to search engines - unpaid.
That's what I'm mainly interested in, my organic search traffic growth.

------
JeffJenkins
Speaking of this, what's a reasonable number of requests per second an
application should be able to handle before it's safe to post it on HN (or
Reddit?). I've got an application almost ready that I'd like to post for
comments, but I'm a bit concerned that the machine it is on might buckle under
the load.

~~~
samh
I'm not sure... From my past experiences if you post an item that hangs on the
front page for around 15 hours you will get around 3000 visits.

That order of magnitude is my experience. Google for "the hackernews effect".
I know Justin Vincent from the techzing podcast (great podcast) has posted
numbers from when his web app Pluggio (formerly tweetminer) was on Hacker
News, so you could search for that.

------
pbiggar
If you use mixpanel, you can turn off particular items on your graph, which
makes the scale usable again.

